# bearded dragon viv pics



## AJKING (Jan 7, 2010)

heres some pic of my setups id like to share. feel free to add 
cheers 

Tank 1




Tank 2


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 7, 2010)

Your setups look awesome


----------



## Costa (Jan 7, 2010)

in the second one
is the fake rock wall cut into for them to sleep/lay/hide?
they look pretty cool. heres some of mine...


----------



## AJKING (Jan 7, 2010)

Costa - nice setup mate. nah the cut out bits are the air vents. they have steel mesh over them.


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is the tank I set up recently.


----------



## Costa (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks.
Dam. that would be pretty cool though you have to admit.
have you just got fake grass as your substrate.
How doesit go? is it alright?


----------



## Costa (Jan 7, 2010)

like it.
very nice.
What substrate is that?


----------



## AJKING (Jan 7, 2010)

Costa-they do lay up there. yeah using turf from bunnings heap cheap and easy to clean


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 7, 2010)

i used fake grass for my substrate in my blue tongues enclosure and it is the best as soon as it gets dirty you can just wash it or clean it


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 7, 2010)

Fake turf is one of the best substrates around - as long as they dont try and eat it! I've cut two lots to the size of my tank and when one gets dirty you just take it out and put the other one in. It's a good cycle!
Here's my bearded dragon setup. The layout differs though, every time I change the grass!


----------



## Costa (Jan 8, 2010)

pretty cool. might hink about getting fake grass then. especially for the bluey. sand is so hard to clean with poo that size...
lol


----------



## Holylemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol i just went out and bought some fake grass today XD


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2010)

nice setups.

heres mine.

1st one if the enclosure 5 of my girls share, teh doors are left open, which is why only 1 is left in there. (actually Kaidas in there too, digging up a storm under the leaves)
2nd is larrys bedroom, he needs to tidy it up so im only showing his window sill
3rd is misters bedroom, he has nice bush views and watches anything that walks by. (he gets up and down that flexarium no probs
and 4th is sabrinas enclosure, i got her in june with a really bad RI and shes still in quarantine.
(and back on fortrum, poor girl)


----------



## Costa (Jan 8, 2010)

thayre pretty cool chris. but with the speakers on the tops, wont they get stressed at all.
my dream when i mive into my own house is to make a bedroom for my herps only.
mainly beardies. and it will e basically a massive version of what i have now. with sand and everything. of course i will have to leave that bedroom concreted or tiled. but with no carpet. i may even make it so it has a 50cm broder around it that is just concrete or tiles.
and make a drop inside that border of about 30cm to be filled with sand or a fake grass substrate.
if you can imagine a 30cm deep pool. thats what i want.
would be ideal. on second thought. better make it a garden shed so if i sell. thats not inside the house lol


----------



## Tirilia (Jan 8, 2010)

This is ours XD 2 pygmy beardies in the top two, downstairs neighbour is my blue tongue






And one of our little Lawsoni enjoying her favorite pose


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Costa said:


> thayre pretty cool chris. but with the speakers on the tops, wont they get stressed at all.
> my dream when i mive into my own house is to make a bedroom for my herps only.
> mainly beardies. and it will e basically a massive version of what i have now. with sand and everything. of course i will have to leave that bedroom concreted or tiled. but with no carpet. i may even make it so it has a 50cm broder around it that is just concrete or tiles.
> and make a drop inside that border of about 30cm to be filled with sand or a fake grass substrate.
> ...



about the speakers, that cd player doesnt get used. 
if theres gonna be loud music in the house the critters are either in different rooms or outside.
...cant wait till the avairies are built for them! 



and ur idea sounds like an awesome beardy paradise!!
bugger worrying about selling, u can deal with that if and when the time comes!! 
make it so nothing is secured and its just a matter of packing it up.


----------

